# Startin' over in the 125 ....**** it.



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

As some of you may know , I've had one of those mystery fish kills. The culprit has gone unknown , but the casualties include all of my firemouths , my sals, my GT, and little red hump geo. Everyone but my Sev pair. I'd still like to do a CA/SA tank so I was wondering what would you guys stock for this type of set up. I'm gonna keep the sevs but would like to get some creative ideas on a good mixed stock list that would be compatable with them and be colorful and fairly peaceful. 
A short list of candidates that I've come up with are:
Nics
Sajica
Dwarf acara of some sort
Chocolate cichlid.
Any thoughts on additions ,cuts, whatever will be much apreciated.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Nics and a chocolate cichlid would be too rough for a dwarf acara, but a blue acara can handle itself with them. Very underrated cichlid due to being so common, adults are knockouts though.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The dwarfs were just a thought , I really like dwarf acaras but I'm willing to let them slide though. I do like Blue Acaras and a LFS has a few right now too but I'm not real high on recreating my previous stock list (eventhough I had a GT , it's still an Acara). Honestly I'm not real sure just which way I'd want to go with the stocking ie more med. sized fish or more smaller species or even a few bigguns. That's why I started this thread , kinda like a" If you could stock this tank what would you? "do thing.

Really just looking for some ideas that I might not come up with on my own. So here's the deal everyone , the tank is a 125g with two 5" Severums that need some friends. The only real rule is that the fish for this tank must be compatable with the Sevs. All CA and SA cichlids that fit this requirement are fair game. Preferably fish should be relatively peaceful and colorful, but compatability is more important than flashy color.

Consider this Fantasy fish stocking. :lol: Any and all suggestions are welcome and when I get a good stock list and get all the fish in the tank I'll post pics and thank yous next to the pics for all those that made the cut.

Lets all put our heads together and make one truely awsome tank. One we can all be proud of and all have a hand in making happen! :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, using your perameters (beacuse my first 3 ideas for a 125 wouldn't involve sevs) I would first look at _Creincichla proteus_ as they ultimate tankmate. Belly crawlers would run second. Both are smaller, more mild pikes and proteus are just beautiful. Next I would look at a pair of true port cichlids, or _Aequidens patricki_, or that new blue acara from the Rio Atabapo (which really look nothing normal blue acaras). Patricki are a true acara, not one in the blue acara group like green terrors and ports are cichlisomines, not acaras. 3 pairs of medium size to large (sevs) would be it for the cichlid side of things.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

You don't use any Alage Fix by chance do you? :lol: Because if so there's the answer! What happen's when the fish die? Their actions while dieing can lead you to conclusions easy! Is their deaths similar to your past problems? If so then there's an indication that there is something going wrong in the tank! I can't believe they all died so suddenly!

Well you know what I would suggest so since you stated so clearly that you would like a peaceful community there goes that suggestion :lol: :lol: :lol: !! I think the Nic's and Sajica would be a wonderful addition to your tank with the Sev's. Another cichlid you can keep in mind as well is Keyholes and even Rainbow cichlids!! :thumb:

However, I have never kept a Nic so I don't have any experience with them. The choice is up to you!


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

I think the nics and chocolates are good suggestions (chocolates can be rough on each other though).
As far as acaras are concerned I like Metae - gets to a reasonable size, peaceful, and quite attractive.
What about eartheaters? Brasiliensis types are tougher than the amazonian species, yet are not too aggressive.
You could risk a big boy - say vieja regani or synspilus. Though big, they are not too aggressive (avoiding conspecifics), and very attractive. Worth a risk.....??


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Good suggestions Guys, keep it up! :thumb: 
*dwarfpike*
I checked out the pike and the Rio atabapo and those are some real nice cichlids. Deffinately worth going on the prelimenary list. The A. Patricki is cool too and I'll put that as an alternate if the Rio Atabapo can't be found. 
*CiChLiD LoVeR128*
No I didn't use Algea Fix.  Actually I still cant figure it out. :? I had an ammonia spike like a mini cycle after I had added my FMs to the 125, and it just got bigger and I couldn't bring it down for nothin'. Once the ammonia subsided that was it, no nitrite spike that would be expected if there was a cycle happening. The fish looked like what one would expect for a fish suffering from ammonia poisoning. Weird is the only thing that even comes close to explaining it. From what responses I got here and on other forums it was most likely some form of contamination. Just can't figure out where it could have come from as I take a lot of precautions around my tanks to prevent this very thing from happening. Best laid plans kinda thing I suppose :? . The fish all died in about 3 Days and I didn't have anywhere to put them (which I'm kicking myself for selling the 55 ) and there was noway they'd have fit in my 90 and the pond is just too small for anything but the cons. At least the Sevs made it though.
I've been wanting some Sajica for a whlie now , just been waiting for them to show up at a LFS but now special ordering a few might be a good Idea. Rainbows are really pretty (man that sounds ghey when I say that) and are definately on the table too.
*kaphil*
I love Eartheaters, but I'm not sure I'd want Brasiliensis though as they get pretty big for a Geo and can be pretty rough particularly when they spawn. Good idea though :thumb: , I think if I decide to go with some I'll concentrate on some of the smaller species. Rapps has those purple chocolates back in stock and while a little pricey , well they're always on my wish list  right next to true parrot cichlids :drooling: . I don't think I'll go with the Viejas. They can be to rough for a peacefull community . I think I'm gonna try to limit the biggun's to just one or two relatively peaceful ones.

Thanks for the suggestions guys , keep em comming :thumb: !


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Again, sorry about the losses.
Looks like you've been given some great suggestions though...I look forward to seeing this setup come together over the next little while.

BV :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay, here's what I've come up with so far.
1. Aquidens Metae: I dont have any experience with them and haven't heard from anyone who has, but from what I've read on them and the pics I've seen I think they'll work. Look nice as adults and are fairly peacefull plus they don't get all that big.
2.Nics: I love these guys . Had a bunch of juvies back in Texas but had to part with them do to having to find a new place to live thanks to my ex :x . 
3.Geos: still haven't made up my mind here. I'd like to have some but They would have to be a species that doesn't need to be wintered . Just don't have the tank space for that.
4.Sajicas: One of the fish thats always on my must have list, just never can find them locally. 
5. The bigun': Still a toss up between a chocolate and a true parrot. I'm open to suggestions here on species and other options for this slot as well. Since this will be the "centerpiece" fish , it needs to have some size but play well with others too. Cool colors would be great as well.

Let me know what you guys think .


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. I hate losing a fish and not knowing what happened. This is what I keep with severums in my 220g and have had great success and no aggression.

Uaru 
Other severums (you can get some in amazing colors now, look at pictures of the red severums)
Oscar
A. Robertsoni
Geo. Altifrons (amazing fish)
Jack
EBJD
Chocolate (my favorite)

Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

> 1. Aquidens Metae: I dont have any experience with them and haven't heard from anyone who has, but from what I've read on them and the pics I've seen I think they'll work. Look nice as adults and are fairly peacefull plus they don't get all that big.


I guess big is a relative term. Despite web referances stating they only get 6", I've personally seen several 8" males and once even a 10" male. Cool fish though, not as aggressive as you'd assume for that large a cichlid. Would mesh well with the sevs, nics, and sajica. I think those four cichlid types would really be the max in a 6' tank ... thinking territory wise at least.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> I guess big is a relative term. Despite web referances stating they only get 6", I've personally seen several 8" males and once even a 10" male


 Every thing I've read said between 5 and 6" , but there are always exceptions. For whatever reason I'm stuck on wanting a big guy in there. Guess I'll have to think about this a bit more.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the nics get large ... as do the sevs ... or do you mean a single really large fish to accent the others?


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

What size of fish are you looking for?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The idea is to have a sort of ascending order of size . Sajica or something similar at the bottom and go up from there to say something like a chocolate or true parrot sized fish. Numbers aren't all that important the big thing is that they all get along . Like I said though I may need to rethink some of this cause while I'm thinking about what will work, I'm not considering the Sevs size or that they're even there. Kinda defeating my own purpose. 
I would like to have one large fish to accent the others , but I guess I'll need to rework the stocking on the others to acomodate this better.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

So like a pair of sajica, then the pair of metae, then the pair of sevs, and a bocourti as the large accent fish?

Parrots would get too large for your tank, but since they grow so slowly you can handle one for a long long time. Chocolates get the same size as the nics and green sevs btw.

What type of sevs? Am guessing greens or turq's ... reason I ask if they have differant adult sizes.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The sevs are Turqs. One issue that I'm having with all of this is that While max size of many of these fish is listed as one thing, my experience with some of them is different. Example: while the max size of most sevs is considered around 12" , I have never had one or seen one for that matter that was over 8" . I've never seen a Nic over 8" for that matter either. Chocolates on the otherhand, I've seen grow up huge . 12-14 depending on species. With the parrot ,well I know that if I got one there would come a point where I would have to re-home it but they're so freakin' cool though that I'd be willing to make that sacrifice to have a chance to own a dream fish .But none of this is set in stone, not yet anyway. Truth is I'm on the fence with the Metea and would be just as happy with them or without them.

Bocourti could be cool but I have no experience with them and Don't know how aggressive they'd be . Plus from what I've read on them they get about as big as a true parrot, so I don't see any reason not to go with the parrot except maybe cost of the fish.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Turqs stay smaller is why I ask, I've yet to see a turq pass 9" SL in person ... but I have seen greens get 12" SL at the LFS I worked at. More than once we got in trade in's that large. Turq's for a long time were considered a differant species due to the adult size differance.

Personally, I've never seen a male nic over 10" but have read about others that did get to 12". Females, I've yet to see one cap 7" personally. Doesn't mean it can't be done though of course.

I've yet to see a chocolate over 8", but then they aren't popular around here so just haven't seen many in general.

Bocourti are slightly smaller than parrots, but both are mellow and I'm with you, I think I rather have a true parrot cichlid just becuase they are so impressive and dignified. But I would also hate to spend years raising up one and then have to rehome it too. That's the mean reason I don't buy fish that will outgrow my current tanks, cuase well I get sick alot and several times had to scrap plans of buying a larger tank due to missing work.

What's in the 55 gallon? Can you use it as a fall back?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I need to update my signature, cause the 55 is gone . Sold it after I got the 125 going. I'm kicking myself for it too considering what happened shortly after that. (for those who don't know, that's when the mystery fish kill happened.) To top that off now my sump leaked , and the whole nine yards is being run off an old HOB and a powerhead. I'll have that fixed up in no-time though :thumb: .

I agree spending years growing out a parrot to have to eventually sell it would be hard , but every time one has to go it leaves room for one more. :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

So given what ya wanted, I'd either go with:

1) sajica pair
2) metae pair
3) sev pair
4) parrot

or

1) sajica pair
2) nic pair
3) sev pair
4) bocourti


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The first selection looks good ,but I think I'll swap the Metea for the Nics just to keep a balance between the CAs and SAs. Thanks DP.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If you do, make sure the parrot is the same size or larger. The reason I grouped them that way is I wouldn't risk a smaller parrot with larger nics. :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Yup , definately going to be doing that. I plan on getting them all as juvies and all roughly the same size where possible. Rapps normally has parrots(when he has them at all) between 2-4" so if anything I'll try for the parrot being the bigger one of the group. Provided that he has them when I order this . If not I may substitute the Bocouti . We'll see what happens, but at least I have a plan.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I went to the fish store and picked up my first set of new fish. I know I was kinda on the fence with these guys but I decided to pic up a couple of A. Metae. The two biggest reasons are 1. they were there :lol: .
2. they were on sale . :thumb: 
I'll try to get some pics once I get them nice and settled in.


----------

